# Find this Army shirt



## TheShirtCartel (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello guys. I have a 40 shirt order to screen print onto army PT shirts. I had the customer send me the tag on the shirt so I can match it. I have had no luck matching it online. If someone knows the match that'd be awesome. Or know of a simliar one I can use. Thanks.


----------



## Domenic (Jun 15, 2015)

TheShirtCartel said:


> Hello guys. I have a 40 shirt order to screen print onto army PT shirts. I had the customer send me the tag on the shirt so I can match it. I have had no luck matching it online. If someone knows the match that'd be awesome. Or know of a simliar one I can use. Thanks.


The tag says it is an APFU shirt.

APFU Army Short Sleeve PT T- Shirts Ranger Joes
www.rangerjoes.com/APFU-Army-Short-Sleeve-PT-T-Shirts-P...
©1963-2016 Ranger Joe's, RangerJoes.com. Military and Law Enforcement Equipment. Retail Stores: Columbus, GA - 4030 Victory Dr (706) 689-3455 M-Tues 8-7 EST, W-F 8-8 ...

I hope this helps.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi TSC Crew,
so you the instruction to be same right?


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

maybe i'm reading this incorrectly, but looks like it was made by prisoners for the government...
Same contract number that is on the shirt...

Federal Prison Industries, Inc., Washington, District of Columbia, has been awarded a maximum $9,687,600 modification (P00103) exercising the fourth option period on a one-year base contract (SPM1C1-10-D-F016), with four one-year option periods. This is a firm-fixed-price, indefinite-quantity contract for physical fitness uniform t-shirts. Locations of performance are the Washington, District of Columbia area and Georgia, with a July 11, 2015, performance completion date. Using military service is Army. Type of appropriation is fiscal 2014 defense working capital funds. The contracting activity is the Defense Logistics Agency Troop Support, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.


----------



## TheShirtCartel (Dec 27, 2014)

TH Apparel said:


> maybe i'm reading this incorrectly, but looks like it was made by prisoners for the government...
> Same contract number that is on the shirt...
> 
> Federal Prison Industries, Inc., Washington, District of Columbia, has been awarded a maximum $9,687,600 modification (P00103) exercising the fourth option period on a one-year base contract (SPM1C1-10-D-F016), with four one-year option periods. This is a firm-fixed-price, indefinite-quantity contract for physical fitness uniform t-shirts. Locations of performance are the Washington, District of Columbia area and Georgia, with a July 11, 2015, performance completion date. Using military service is Army. Type of appropriation is fiscal 2014 defense working capital funds. The contracting activity is the Defense Logistics Agency Troop Support, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.


Thats what I found. I think its kinda funny if its true. So I think Im just going to talk to the customer a little more and try to match the PT shirts with something from sanmar.


----------

